# 1st Spook



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I just finished my 1st spook. Its about 3/4" in diameter, a little over 4" long and weighs 5/8 oz. Its through wire constructed with a 1/8 oz egg sinker in the tail. I cut two 3/4" diameter dowel blanks to a length of about 2" and shaped one end of each blank using my lathe substitute (a hand drill and belt sander). I then hollowed out each piece on the drill press to get the weight down. The 2 pieces were aligned and assembled using a short length of 3/8" diameter dowel. The majority of the finished lure is hollow. I hope to make about a dozen of these before spring to use for Bass fishing and for family in Pensacola to use for Redfish and Speckled Trout.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice! I am sure you will some water blow up around that spook soon.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Nicely done! What diameter wire did you use?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks guys.



socdad said:


> What diameter wire did you use?


.041 Stainless Steel


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow! Very nice paint scheme on that one! :B


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Andy, you are amazing. That thing is beautiful and I know how much work that was to get the interior work done before getting to the paint work. 

Great work!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks again guys.



vc1111 said:


> ...and I know how much work that was to get the interior work done before getting to the paint work.


I shaped and hollowed out 10 more today. I'm looking forward to finishing them up. Finish sanding, sealer, through wire,...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That looks AWESOME man!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Andy looks great! I can't wait to see some pics of redfish and speckled trout on those bad boys!


----------

